# Spain campsites - where to head for?



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

getting off the ferry at santander in August- 2 adults, 3 children - at least 2 weeks holiday , 3rd week will be driving back to calais - we dont mind a days drive from santander - close to beach and maybe small towns etc - good for kids - where do we head for????
any ideas
thanks hannah


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Try Noja, we stayed at camping playa joyel, right on a lovely beach and a stroll in to the small town.
Lovely site.


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

slippers said:


> Try Noja, we stayed at camping playa joyel, right on a lovely beach and a stroll in to the small town.
> Lovely site.


Agree. It's about 30 miles east of Santander and there are some nice walks. Facilities for the children.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

To France as quickly as you can if you ask me. I have hated the sites we have used in Spain. (Sorry, not the advice you are looking for I'm sure!)


----------

